# Delta 46-250 ???s



## KYRedden (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I'm looking to get back into pen turning.
I ran across a delta 46-250 midi. Less than 200 bucks
Just wondering if anyone had any strong opinions about this model?
Good or bad.

It's abou,t a 2 hour drive to even look at this lathe, so I wanted to go armed with as much info as I could. 
Thanks in advance
Kyredden


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 19, 2012)

I am not familiar with the lathe but specs for it(as found in this old study) indicate:

Weight: 65 Ibs.
Motor: 1/2 hp, 6.6 amps
Swing: 10 in.
Distance between centers:
14in. (37 in. with extension)
Speed settings (rpm): 500, 800,1,250,1,800, 2,650, 3,700
Headstock spindle: I-in. by 8-tpi
threads, #2 Morse taper
Tailstock spindle: #2 Morse taper,
1in. travel (I think this is a typo)
Faceplate included: Yes
Outboard turning option: No

It could probably be refitted with an electronic speed control to eliminate all the belt changing but it looks very serviceable for pens.  Price isn't too bad but doubling it and a little more could get you a new VS.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

For the most part, it is a Delta 46-460 EXCEPT no variable speed or indexing. and 1 HP on the 460. IMHO, For the very small price difference, the 460 is the better buy, new. BUT at $200 that should be a great lathe. Unless it is VERY old, the belts change from the front, NOT something you find in most of the smaller lathes. That means you can put it near a wall to cut down on dust and debris. Also, it has MT2 tapers and 1x8 headstock (standards for lathes). The cheaper lathes have MT1 tapers and odd sized heads, making the accessories hard to find.


----------



## zig613 (Jul 20, 2012)

"For the most part, it is a Delta 46-460 EXCEPT no variable speed or indexing. and 1 HP on the 460."

Andy, I believe you are thinking about the 46-455? Kyredden is asking about the 46-250 which I believe was replaced by the Delta LA 200 and discontinued a few years ago just before they released the 46-460. Here is the owner's manual for the 46-250 http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Lathe-Manuals/46-250.pdf

Wade


----------



## MobilMan (Jul 20, 2012)

Go fot it.  It's a good lathe.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 20, 2012)

It IS a good lathe!  I have 2 of them.


----------



## KYRedden (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks so much everyone!  Things just got more difficult for me!
The 46-250 can be had for 175!   But now I have found a jet JLM 1014, for 385.  
I like the looks of th jet,  but I'm not sure a new machine is out of range, just yet.

Is the variable speed worth the extra?  Both come with a few extras, knives and stuff that comes with them.

Not sure I'll save enough to even mess with a used machine

I was really thinking more along the lines of the 12" jet VS model.

Anyone have any comments on the steel city with the granite base and head stock.  That sounds interesting, but would not speed that much without references.

Thank for all the replies

bobby


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't talk to the Steel City, but yes, variable speed is worth the extra... at least to me.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 21, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> Can't talk to the Steel City, but yes, variable speed is worth the extra... at least to me.



Ditto, what Billy said.


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the 46-250 and I love it....it's better to me than the Jets we use in my woodturners guild.

The belt/speed changes from the front and I can easily change speeds in about 5-10 seconds. I make about 90% of my pens and stoppers on this lathe. I have had it for aout 5 years now and have never had one problem. I even still use the original belt.

Varible speed if you really want it will cost you about another $90 with a retrofit kit. I just never felt justified in spending the money since you can swap the belt so fast. 

I have a Delta 1642 with varible speed and when I go to the small lathe, I don't even miss it.


----------



## KYRedden (Jul 22, 2012)

Well this guy is asking for a offer!  
I'll Be in his area Friday, so I'm going to try to go back and see the delta. depending on condition and extras, I'll just do it!

It will me back to turning, and that is the real goal.  I can always grade if I change my mind.

Thanks for all the feedback.
Bobby


----------



## KYRedden (Jul 29, 2012)

Just an update!
As I was planning to check out then 46-250, a someone else pinged hit me about LA200,
So I was trying to make arrangements to see/buy it.  Well that fell through.  Could not get the guy to reply to email or text.  But now I have found a 46-460 nib, so I'm off to check on this one today.

KYRedden


----------



## KYRedden (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry I have not updated everyone
I did not get together with guy on the lathe. We were to far apart, about an extra 2hour drive. So I passed. That weekend i found 46-460 new in the box for $400. I when to check it out, if was new and it was in the box! The box it was returned to the vendor as it was damaged. I asked to hear it run, which it did not. The switch was broken, the belt guard was broken and the housing over the speed controller was damaged. But I decided what the heck! The guy offer it to me for $300' I counter with $160' then $275 then 250, I held on 160 and he took it, he also had thrown in a set of craftsmanship chiesls, 
So when I got it home I took it apart and flipped the switch directly and everything worked perfectly speed control and all! So I superglued all the pieces back together and I have new lathe. I'll order the replacement plastic parts! So now I have to find time to make chips!

Thanks for all the feedback!
Kyredden


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, the variable speed is worth it.  If you don't have variable speeds, as Andy said, at least the Delta has front change belts.  That is a big deal!  The Delta has a much better tailstock as well...

Harry



KYRedden said:


> thanks so much everyone! Things just got more difficult for me!
> The 46-250 can be had for 175! But now I have found a jet JLM 1014, for 385.
> I like the looks of th jet, but I'm not sure a new machine is out of range, just yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 30, 2012)

You win the prize!!:biggrin:  Great deal on a top midi lathe!



KYRedden said:


> Sorry I have not updated everyone
> I did not get together with guy on the lathe. We were to far apart, about an extra 2hour drive. So I passed. That weekend i found 46-460 new in the box for $400. I when to check it out, if was new and it was in the box! The box it was returned to the vendor as it was damaged. I asked to hear it run, which it did not. The switch was broken, the belt guard was broken and the housing over the speed controller was damaged. But I decided what the heck! The guy offer it to me for $300' I counter with $160' then $275 then 250, I held on 160 and he took it, he also had thrown in a set of craftsmanship chiesls,
> So when I got it home I took it apart and flipped the switch directly and everything worked perfectly speed control and all! So I superglued all the pieces back together and I have new lathe. I'll order the replacement plastic parts! So now I have to find time to make chips!
> 
> ...


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 30, 2012)

KYRedden said:


> Sorry I have not updated everyone
> I did not get together with guy on the lathe. We were to far apart, about an extra 2hour drive. So I passed. That weekend i found 46-460 new in the box for $400. I when to check it out, if was new and it was in the box! The box it was returned to the vendor as it was damaged. I asked to hear it run, which it did not. The switch was broken, the belt guard was broken and the housing over the speed controller was damaged. But I decided what the heck! The guy offer it to me for $300' I counter with $160' then $275 then 250, I held on 160 and he took it, he also had thrown in a set of craftsmanship chiesls,
> So when I got it home I took it apart and flipped the switch directly and everything worked perfectly speed control and all! So I superglued all the pieces back together and I have new lathe. I'll order the replacement plastic parts! So now I have to find time to make chips!
> 
> ...


 
You dun gud! That lathe is WONDERFUL! It does deserve new parts! Delta has changed the old switch, and the new one doesn't let the dust into the speed control. If it is the older one, you may have to order the new plastic cover to use the new switch.... It's worth the $15 or so dollars it costs to make this change out!


----------



## Johnny Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2015)

Has anyone changed the Drive belt on the 46-250,. I need to it out on my lathe and need some help understanding how to do it.
Thanks for any help


----------

